# X Files



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

martedi 26 ritorna con i protagonisti storici Mulder e Scully; iniziata nel 1994, ricordo che io non uscivo di casa la sera in cui trasmettevano gli episodi. Amici, fidanzata, non c'ero per nessuno.
Grande serie, conclusa non benissimo, per via dell'abbandono di Duchovny ma mi ricordo episodi davvero eccezionali, con cattivi (l'uomo che fuma) o mostri (quello che mangiava i fegati) davvero spaventevoli e ben fatti.
Speriamo bene


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

solitamente diffido di questi revival a distanza di anni ed anni


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

io confido che sia una cosa buona; come Star Trek (serie TV) resuscitato nel 1987, a 20 anni di distanza dalla serie originale, fu un ottimo prodotto.
Questo nuova miniserie da 6 episodi vede sempre al comando Chris Carter, si puo' ben sperare


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> martedi 26 ritorna con i protagonisti storici Mulder e Scully; iniziata nel 1994, ricordo che io non uscivo di casa la sera in cui trasmettevano gli episodi. Amici, fidanzata, non c'ero per nessuno.
> Grande serie, conclusa non benissimo, per via dell'abbandono di Duchovny ma mi ricordo episodi davvero eccezionali, con cattivi (l'uomo che fuma) o mostri (quello che mangiava i fegati) davvero spaventevoli e ben fatti.
> Speriamo bene


Adoravo anche io..! Speriamo bene :up:


----------



## Spot (23 Gennaio 2016)

adorissimo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2016)

E adoro anche io!!!


----------



## banshee (23 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io confido che sia una cosa buona; come Star Trek (serie TV) resuscitato nel 1987, a 20 anni di distanza dalla serie originale, fu un ottimo prodotto.
> Questo nuova miniserie da 6 episodi vede sempre al comando Chris Carter, si puo' ben sperare





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> adorissimo.





Nicka ha detto:


> E adoro anche io!!!


C'entra poco ma sempre molto anni '90.....
Che mi dite di Twin Peaks??


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> C'entra poco ma sempre molto anni '90.....
> Che mi dite di Twin Peaks??


Twin Peaks ha traumatizzato la mia infanzia. 
Quella sera non so che cosa iniziava ed ero in trepidante attesa, ho sbagliato canale e mi sono vista la morta insacchettata...all'epoca avevo paura pure della mia ombra...e non ho dormito una settimana...
Mi sono ripromessa di guardarlo adesso.


----------



## Spot (23 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> C'entra poco ma sempre molto anni '90.....
> Che mi dite di Twin Peaks??


Su Sky parlano di un sequel


----------



## marietto (23 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Su Sky parlano di un sequel


Nelle intenzioni dovrebbe essere una vera e propria stagione 3, con Lynch a scrivere e dirigere e gran parte del cast originale. Pare 12 episodi, originariamente si parlava di 2016, adesso si dice 2017.

Su Showtime, in esclusiva su Sky Atlantic.

La ripresa dopo 25 anni era già annunciata in una "dream sequence" dello show originale:

[video=youtube_share;BL57-9171pk]https://youtu.be/BL57-9171pk[/video]


----------



## oro.blu (24 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> martedi 26 ritorna con i protagonisti storici Mulder e Scully; iniziata nel 1994, ricordo che io non uscivo di casa la sera in cui trasmettevano gli episodi. Amici, fidanzata, non c'ero per nessuno.
> Grande serie, conclusa non benissimo, per via dell'abbandono di Duchovny ma mi ricordo episodi davvero eccezionali, con cattivi (l'uomo che fuma) o mostri (quello che mangiava i fegati) davvero spaventevoli e ben fatti.
> Speriamo bene





banshee ha detto:


> C'entra poco ma sempre molto anni '90.....
> Che mi dite di Twin Peaks??


a me piacerebbe rivederli...immagino che a casa susciterei delle resistenze nel "possesso" della tv


----------



## ivanl (25 Gennaio 2016)

Twin peals mai visto, non e' il mio genere...ma aveva una gran bella soundtrack, avevo comprato la cassetta (si, sono vecchio )


----------



## banshee (25 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Twin peals mai visto, non e' il mio genere...ma aveva una gran bella soundtrack, avevo comprato la cassetta (si, sono vecchio )


ps ce l'ho anche io la musicassetta


----------



## ivanl (27 Gennaio 2016)

Visto! Niente male davvero. I personaggi mi sono apparsi un po' piu' disincantati, piu' maturi, ma le atmosfere mi sono sembrate essere rimaste le stesse :up:


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2016)

non ho avuto modo di vedere per varie ragioni, guarderò le repliche.   ma se mi confermate che non hanno fatto finta di essere ancora quelli di 20 anni fa, per me è già buono.

Scully sta invecchiando male, da quello che ho visto dai trailers, Mulder pare quasi ancora lui, con la barba.


----------



## ivanl (27 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho avuto modo di vedere per varie ragioni, guarderò le repliche.   ma se mi confermate che non hanno fatto finta di essere ancora quelli di 20 anni fa, per me è già buono.
> 
> Scully sta invecchiando male, da quello che ho visto dai trailers, Mulder pare quasi ancora lui, con la barba.


lei e' una gran bella donna, e' solo troppo dimagrita, per cui appare scavata in volto. Lui sembrava gia' vecchio 15 anni fa, per cui ora non si nota


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2016)

Esteticamente parlando a me Scully non piaceva nemmeno 20 anni fa, ma si sa che a me la donna piace morbida.

al di là del viso scavato, sembra avere 10 anni più di quelli che ha.   il che è insolito, soprattutto considerando che parliamo di un'attrice e non credo che le esigenze di copione prevedano che lei appaia più vecchia di quello che è.


detto questo, toccherà controllare quando danno le repliche, giusto per vedere che sensazioni mi tornano in mente.


----------



## oscuro (27 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*

Bel prodotto,e scully...donna molto interessante...è migliorata.


----------



## brenin (27 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe rivederli...immagino che a casa susciterei delle resistenze nel "possesso" della tv


Puoi sempre scaricarti gli episodi migliori e guardanrteli quando vuoi...


----------



## Bender (28 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> martedi 26 ritorna con i protagonisti storici Mulder e Scully; iniziata nel 1994, ricordo che io non uscivo di casa la sera in cui trasmettevano gli episodi. Amici, fidanzata, non c'ero per nessuno.
> Grande serie, conclusa non benissimo, per via dell'abbandono di Duchovny ma mi ricordo episodi davvero eccezionali, con cattivi (l'uomo che fuma) o mostri (*quello che mangiava i fegati*) davvero spaventevoli e ben fatti.
> Speriamo bene


non sai per quanto tempo ho guardato il WC con sospetto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi ha lasciato davvero tanto questa serie fantastica


----------



## oro.blu (28 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Puoi sempre scaricarti gli episodi migliori e guardanrteli quando vuoi...



ho orari "particolari" ....e mio marito è il POSSESSORE incontrastato del telecomando...:unhappy::unhappy:
vedo quello che voglio solo quando va via...Be tanto normalmente mi addormento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bel prodotto,e scully...donna molto interessante...è migliorata.


Concordo.

Secondo me siamo talmente abituati a vedere visi rimpolpati da punturine che un viso naturale ci sembra particolarmente invecchiato.


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Secondo me siamo talmente abituati a vedere visi rimpolpati da punturine che un viso naturale ci sembra particolarmente invecchiato.


Tra i due in effetti lei sembra invecchiata molto più di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Tra i due in effetti lei sembra invecchiata molto più di lui.


Li sto vedendo adesso: ma neanche per idea!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Divertente l'effetto eva contro eva dei nuovi investigatori :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ho orari "particolari" ....e mio marito è il POSSESSORE incontrastato del telecomando...:unhappy::unhappy:
> vedo quello che voglio solo quando va via...Be tanto normalmente mi addormento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.............tu nella vita comandi fino a quando, hai stretto in mano il tuo telecomando.....


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> .............tu nella vita comandi fino a quando, hai stretto in mano il tuo telecomando.....



Allora comandano gli uomini o i figli, mai le donne.  IO per vedere qualcosa  mi devo prenotare o cambiare stanza. :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (24 Febbraio 2016)

finale piuttosto deludente...


----------

